# PJ advice please....



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

OK, I am about ready to upgrade my PJ so my question to you PJ experts is this. I have a 14x13x7 room with a 106'' screen so which unit in the $2000 range will be a fairly easy set up in that space. I have complete light control in the room. I am useing the Optoma HD72 now but it is only 720p and I want to go 1080p. PJ will mount on the cieling about 13'5'' from the screen which is 5'' down from the cieling. Thanks for any help.


----------



## nholmes1 (Oct 7, 2010)

There are many popular PJ's in that price range will work with your throw distance and screen size. A quick search reveals some options such as the popular Panasonic PT-AE4000U, Epson 8350, Optoma HD20 and Mitsubishi HC4000. If you can stretch the budget a bit that opens up the options of the Sony VPL-HW15, Epson 8700, and BenQ W6000.

That should be a good short list to get you started, but more information such as content type, typical viewing environment and any desires for other features would help narrow down the selections.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Thanks, I was thinking of the 4000 but I am not sure if I can't really get the same or close performance from something in the $1500 range. I don't want another Optoma because I don't care for their CS but the Epsons looked like a contender. I watch alot of sports so that would be first on my list with movies a close second. I actually was thinking about a Sony VPL- VW85 that I might be able to get in a B stock item but the PJ calculator said it wouldn't be bright enough for my screen size in my room. Which I found strange. I am not in a hurry so I will listen to any advice anyone can give me before I make my decision.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Really??????? That's it.:sad: No one else has any suggestions. C'mon this is the home theater shack a few of you must have PJ's.....


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

tcarcio said:


> Really??????? That's it.:sad: No one else has any suggestions. C'mon this is the home theater shack a few of you must have PJ's.....


They don't sell mine anymore and Nick did a great job listing some of the models within your price range. :dontknow: I prefer DLP myself and I'm extremely satisfied with my BenQ W5000. If I were to upgrade today I'd get the W6000. Although it is quite a bit brighter than the W5000.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I personally have the Panasonic AE4000 and highly recommend it. If you watch lots of sports then the 4000 has a great feature called Frame creation and it does just that it fills in all the frames so even when watching movies or sports with lots of motion it is smooth and very easy to watch. Reviews on the 4000 also really like this feature over other manufacturers. The blacks are not quite as good as the Epson but thats really the only thing the Epson does better. This projector is loaded with features and is very flexible in mounting and lens shift.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

mechman said:


> They don't sell mine anymore and Nick did a great job listing some of the models within your price range. :dontknow: I prefer DLP myself and I'm extremely satisfied with my BenQ W5000. If I were to upgrade today I'd get the W6000. Although it is quite a bit brighter than the W5000.


I was just looking at the 6000 because I do like DLP especially for sports. I know they had a firmware update for the Iris problem in the 6000 and I don't know if you can get one with the updated firmware or would have to send it back to be updated, which is a pain if it has to be done that way. I know Nick great job listing pj's but I am hopeing to get hands on advice from owners themselves. Thanks for your input. :T


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

tonyvdb said:


> I personally have the Panasonic AE4000 and highly recommend it. If you watch lots of sports then the 4000 has a great feature called Frame creation and it does just that it fills in all the frames so even when watching movies or sports with lots of motion it is smooth and very easy to watch. Reviews on the 4000 also really like this feature over other manufacturers. The blacks are not quite as good as the Epson but thats really the only thing the Epson does better. This projector is loaded with features and is very flexible in mounting and lens shift.


The 4000 is on my list to consider I just am not sure I will like an lcd pj. I am going to try and see if I can actually audition it somewhere so I can get a look and see how much different it is then a DLP. The Panny does come with an extra lamp now so that's nice. Thanks.:T


----------



## sga2 (Nov 14, 2009)

I have the 4000 in a 15'x16' room throwing onto a 130" 2.35 (~103" at 16:9) CIH screen in a completely light-controlled room. The picture is spectacular and, as has been stated, this thing is absolutely loaded with features. It does particularly well with movies (nice filmlike image with zero screen door effect even at this size and very close to the screen) but is also good for sports and general TV. I use lamp Eco Mode for movies and Normal for most TV/sports. I got this for $2k at ProjectorCentral without audition (could not find one in my area) and have not regretted it one bit.

Regards,
sga2


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

sga2 said:


> I have the 4000 in a 15'x16' room throwing onto a 130" 2.35 (~103" at 16:9) CIH screen in a completely light-controlled room. The picture is spectacular and, as has been stated, this thing is absolutely loaded with features. It does particularly well with movies (nice filmlike image with zero screen door effect even at this size and very close to the screen) but is also good for sports and general TV. I use lamp Eco Mode for movies and Normal for most TV/sports. I got this for $2k at ProjectorCentral without audition (could not find one in my area) and have not regretted it one bit.
> 
> Regards,
> sga2


Thanks sga2, I am going to go down to the Magnolia Home theater and see if they have one set up. I like the sharpness of DLP so I am interested in seeing the 4000 to see how it compares.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Any thoughts on the JVC HD250? Better yet does anyone here own one?


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Well I decided to go with the Sony VPL-VWPRO1. I can get it for $2500 and it comes with an extra lamp so that is nice. Now I can stop stressing over what PJ to buy. :coocoo::coocoo: From the reviews and from talking to some owners of the PRO1 I think I will be very happy. http://www.projectorreviews.com/sony/vpl-vwpro1/index.php


----------

